# 942 vs 962(?)



## lmarkoff (Jan 2, 2006)

I am a total newbie to HD satellite and to DISH. Five days ago I called an 800 number and ordered the installation of the 942 STB and DISH HD service in general. The work is scheduled to be done on Jan 10. Later on the same day that I ordered the 942, I learned via the AV Forum that there will soon be a replacement for the 942, presumably this will be called the model 962. Naturally, since there is a one-time-only discount associated with purchase of the STB if you are a DISH newbie, I called back DISH to ask about the 962 and to say that I preferred to have it installed instead of the 942. Both the DISH customer rep and their tech department deny any knowledge of the existence of any replacement for the 942. This is not making me happy. I am thinking that one strategy to get what I want from DISH is to delay my installation date until the putative 962 is generally available and to make yet another specific request for it at that time. Can anyone advise me on this issue? Am I making a fuss over nothing, i.e., will the 962 be a real improvement on the 942 or will it just have a bigger hard drive? Is this the kind of deceptive marketing that I can expect from DISH in the future? If so, maybe I will stay with Directv, where I have been pretty satisfied with their SD service.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

First, welcome to DBSTalk.

The new MPEG4 DVR will be called the 622. I say wait. It is coming soon.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s lmarkoff

I would not consider this deceptive.. It is possible that the CSRs are not aware of the 622 that is on its way. As to when, there was mention of it coming in February, but like all things software that date can change. I would say if you are willing to wait up to 6 months then I would hold off. I am not saying that the 622 will not arrive in February, I am just saying if you are an impatient type and would get upset if the 622 did not arrive in Feb then I would either go with the 942 and hope for a generous upgrad path to the 622.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

KingLoop said:


> First, welcome to DBSTalk.
> 
> The new MPEG4 DVR will be called the 622. I say wait. It is coming soon.


That's thin ice there - ppl seen REAL 962 FW spooling; but nothing for "Vip622" yet.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

There isnt, nor will be a 962. Later this week people have speculated there will be a VIP622 that can do mpeg4. I would go with the speculators and wait.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'll stick with real spooling software and wait for Scott's photos from CES.
If I would speculate, I would say the ViP622 could be renamed 962.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> I'll stick with real spooling software and wait for Scott's photos from CES.
> If I would speculate, I would say the ViP622 could be renamed 962.


Yep, and the Redskins may win the super bowl, but lets wait on the pics first.


----------



## lmarkoff (Jan 2, 2006)

KingLoop said:


> First, welcome to DBSTalk.
> 
> The new MPEG4 DVR will be called the 622. I say wait. It is coming soon.


In preparation for this purpose I did do some reading over the last several months in this forum and others. I was aware that DISH was introducing MPEG4 and adding satellites. According to the customer rep at DISH, I AM scheduled to get a DISH 1000 antenna, etc, which I assume indicates that I will be able to receive their MPEG4 programming, as well as the current and any future VOOM channels. I assume therefore that even the 942 they are planning to sell me will be MPEG4-enabled. Am I being naive, again?

Whether it is called the "622" or the "962", will the new STB contain two tuners, as does the current 942? I am willing to wait until Feb or early March, but not 6 months for the latest STB, unless the new one will be truly phenomenal compared to the 942.

[30 minutes later] I did some research on this site, and I see over and over again that the 942 is not capable of MPEG4 decoding, because it does not have the needed chips inside. So be it; I already have an outdoor antenna, anyway. All I really care about is the PQ and reliability. If the hypothetical 622/962 is better than the 942 in either of those areas, I might wait for it. Any ideas along those lines? Is the 942 "reliable"? (I know that is a relative term.)


----------



## xsnrg (Oct 4, 2004)

The reason to wait is that the MPEG-2 based receivers (911, 942, etc) will be phased out, and there may or may not be any type of a trade in program. Things are switching to MPEG4. It would be wise to wait, and get something that is a bit more future proofed.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> I'll stick with real spooling software and wait for Scott's photos from CES.
> If I would speculate, I would say the ViP622 could be renamed 962.


FYI, we will have our own coverage from CES, so stay right here!


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

At this point all you have to wait is less than a week, and then you should be able to make up your mind. Some have speculated that the new MPEG-4 receivers may not be needed for your DMA unless HD-Locals are being beemed to you. Others have said that all new HD channels will be in MPEG-4. You need to wait until Dish announces their plans and upgrade options. The will likely announce everything at CES and follow-up with a Charlie Chat on Monday January 9th. Check the forums frequently starting Friday, as CES runs from 1/5 to 1/8.


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

So if you are in the situation of no TV or waiting until the announcement and shipping of the new receiver what would you suggest?

We move into a new house Jan 19th, and had planned on going Dish HD DVR over DirecTVs offering. 

Of course in ABQ we'll get HD Locals about the day the sun burns out in the sky.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

DVDDAD said:


> At this point all you have to wait is less than a week, and then you should be able to make up your mind.


I agree. Next Monday there is a Charlie Chat dedicated to HD. I would and see if a 622 announcement is made. If one isn't, then it's up to you. A 622 might materialize in a few months, might not. For me, I got tired of waiting and got my 942 for X-mas. I love the unit, BTW, and it has worked flawlessly for me.

For what it's worth, I feel your pain. I agonized over the decision for several months based on rumors that a 962 would show up by the end of 2005. I told myself that if a 962 (or 622 or whatever) didn't show by end of year, that a 942 was for me:grin:


----------



## lmarkoff (Jan 2, 2006)

There is still one thing that is unclear to me. I am scheduled to receive a DISH1000 (on my presently scheduled installation date of Jan 10) along with the 942 STB. I have ordered all VOOM channels and all the other HD service I can get. If DISH is already using MPEG4 and if the 942 cannot decode MPEG4, am I going to have a mismatch between my antenna and my STB? Or, is it the case that DISH is not doing anything in MPEG4 at this time, so that MPEG4 is no issue at all in the here and now? (I am guessing that the latter premise is correct.)

One more question: quite by chance I seem to have made a contract not directly with DISH but with a DISH-authorized installer. (I called an 800 number I got off the internet in the belief that it was a direct line to DISH.) They are selling me the 942 for $250 as a first-time subscriber, BUT they are also charging me an additional $5 per month for its use, and they stipulated that I do not own the 942. What's up with that? Have I made a bad deal? Am I better off dealing directly with DISH for my installation?


----------



## tunagimp (Jul 7, 2004)

lmarkoff said:


> There is still one thing that is unclear to me. I am scheduled to receive a DISH1000 (on my presently scheduled installation date of Jan 10) along with the 942 STB.


No one here can tell you what to do.

I, however will be glad to tell what I would do.

I would NOT, repeat NOT, say-again NOT get a 942 installed.

In fact, rather than asking your questions to the nice folks on this board, call 1-800-333-3474 (Speed dial 1 on my phone) and pretend you are a new customer. Ask the friendly CSR's advise about buying a 942 or waiting for the new MPEG-4 receiver, then report back here.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

>>They are selling me the 942 for $250 as a first-time subscriber, BUT they are also charging me an additional $5 per month for its use,>>

For less than this $$$ you could buy a used 811 on Ebay and use it for a few months till things settle out! It won't record of course but it is a good HD MPEG-2 unit and does decent off air reception. That is what I did about 6 months ago. Because of Dish's history of problems with early roll out of hardware and early software bugs, I am "holding" where I am till the MPEG-4 units have been out for a month or two, whenever that is.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I would wait, I think you wont regret it. But as far as what kind of deal you will get, that remains to be discovered.


----------



## lmarkoff (Jan 2, 2006)

tegage said:


> I agree. Next Monday there is a Charlie Chat dedicated to HD. I would and see if a 622 announcement is made. If one isn't, then it's up to you. A 622 might materialize in a few months, might not. For me, I got tired of waiting and got my 942 for X-mas. I love the unit, BTW, and it has worked flawlessly for me.


I am getting pretty tired of looking at all SD via S-video from my DTV STB on my brand new and expensive hi-def plasma. My E* installation (to include a DISH1000 and a 942) was scheduled for Tues the 10th of Jan. In view of what you all have written, I postponed installation until Jan 31, in hopes that by then I could start out with a 622/962 STB. It may interest you all to know that as of Thurs, Jan 5, the folks at DISH customer service still denied any knowledge of the existence of the 622. Now, judging from what I have read elsewhere, it seems that the 622 will not be available until Feb 1, the day AFTER my re-scheduled installation. My current strategy is to wait to see what comes from the Charley Chat that is scheduled for Monday, according to tegage and others. If the info from Charley is consistent with the Feb 1 introduction date, I plan to postpone my installation for yet another week beyond Jan 31, in hopes of starting out with the 622. Thanks to all for your very helpful comments.

One person suggested buying a used 811 STB and going ahead with the installation, minus purchasing the 942. That seems like a great idea, but I have the following question about that: If I get the installation without buying a new STB at the same time, and then go back to DISH at some later date to purchase the 622, will they then still look upon me as a new customer and give me the favorable introductory purchase rate on the 622? Judging from my past experience with large monopolistic corporations, I would guess that will NOT be the case. They will probably smack me with the full cost of the 622. If anyone thinks or knows that I am incorrect in my cynical view, please post. Thanks again.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Just to speculate here  ,

There will be no _favorable_ purchase price for the 622. To new or existing customers. The price will be the price. The _favorable_, if you can call it that, upgrade will be to lease.

*lmarkoff*, wait until you can get a 622. That is my suggestion, and I didn't just roll off of the turnip truck as they say.


----------



## lmarkoff (Jan 2, 2006)

KingLoop said:


> Just to speculate here  ,
> lmarkoff[/B], wait until you can get a 622. That is my suggestion, and I didn't just roll off of the turnip truck as they say.


Thanks, KingLoop, that kind of is my goal. The first problem seems to be getting DISH customer service to admit that the 622 exists and that I can have one. As noted above, so far it is a nonentity as far as they are concerned. On Monday I will try again, on the premise that since DISH officially announced the existence of the 622 on Thursday at CES, it will be difficult for them to stonewall me and to continue to reassure me that the 942 is the latest and greatest STB. The painful fact is that I may have to postpone my installation further into Feb (from the current scheduled installation date of Jan 31) in order to get the 622 and NOT the 942.


----------



## zipcom (Oct 14, 2005)

Last night on Charlie Chat it was announced that the 622 is here and it is indeed needed to view the another HD channels that will make the total HD to 25 via Dish. This is approx 15 VOOM channels and 10 other channels in the HD Pak. as well as a special Olympic HD channel in Feb. for all of the new HD channels you will have to have a mpeg4 receiver such as the DVR HD receiver 622. You will be able to view the olympic hd channel without upgrading the receiver however. Apparently the receivers should be available now as well as the programming. There will be a deal for existing 921 and 942 owners starting april 1st. for $99.00 you will get the 622 and professional installation of receiver and a new Dish 1000 setup..

Hope this helps,

Kipp



lmarkoff said:


> Thanks, KingLoop, that kind of is my goal. The first problem seems to be getting DISH customer service to admit that the 622 exists and that I can have one. As noted above, so far it is a nonentity as far as they are concerned. On Monday I will try again, on the premise that since DISH officially announced the existence of the 622 on Thursday at CES, it will be difficult for them to stonewall me and to continue to reassure me that the 942 is the latest and greatest STB. The painful fact is that I may have to postpone my installation further into Feb (from the current scheduled installation date of Jan 31) in order to get the 622 and NOT the 942.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

zipcom said:


> ...
> There will be a deal for existing 921 and 942 owners starting april 1st. for $99.00 you will get the 622 and professional installation of receiver and a new Dish 1000 setup..


Kipp,

Thanks for the info! Will those of us that *own* a 942 be required to surrender that DVR? I'd actually like to retire two 508's and replace them with a 622. Think I'll be able to do that for the $99?


----------



## zipcom (Oct 14, 2005)

Saltidog,

They never really differentiated between owner and renters of the 942. Obviously renters will have to surrender the DVR. They did mention however that the $99 upgrade was for DVR type HD receivers only...AKA 921 and 942. They were offering upgrades to the 211 HD receiver (non-DVR) for the older models however, and I believe those were actually free if you didn't need the dish 1000 installation. If you did it was only $49.

Hope that helps!

By the way you can see a total recap of that charlie chat here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=50581



SaltiDawg said:


> Kipp,
> 
> Thanks for the info! Will those of us that *own* a 942 be required to surrender that DVR? I'd actually like to retire two 508's and replace them with a 622. Think I'll be able to do that for the $99?


----------



## kent6723 (Oct 12, 2004)

I would rather sell mine on eBay for $500+ and purchase the VIP622 directly from a dealer. I believe it would sell for $700. A lot of savings! No lease fee, and above all I will own it!

Swapping 942 for 622 is only fair for the renters not the owners.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Yep, and the Redskins may win the super bowl, but lets wait on the pics first.


So ?! Did you find on that Scott's picture a white label on rear side of the 'ViP622' ?
Now tell me what written there !


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually I saw it on a video... Looks like you got it backwards.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> So ?! Did you find on that Scott's picture a white label on rear side of the 'ViP622' ?
> Now tell me what written there !


The original unit was named 962, this is true and is probably on some units they have but, the unit will be called the 622.


----------



## Dualtriamp (Jan 22, 2004)

So will the 622 have IR controllability of tv2 out?
I see we have lost the VGA out .


----------

